# Western Sydney Brewers - January Meeting



## dpadden (5/1/11)

Evening Brewers,

Western Sydney Brewers will be getting together to share a few beers on the evening of 27 January. All welcome as always :icon_chickcheers: , jump on the WSB site for more info...

http://www.westernsydneybrewers.com

Cheers,

Paddo


----------



## dpadden (6/1/11)

shameless bump


----------



## BjornJ (6/1/11)

hi mate,
any of you want to come along to the northern beaches one on the 22nd?

(in the mood of shamelessly bumping both meet ups :lol: )


Bjorn


----------



## dpadden (6/1/11)

Got it posted up on the WSB forum, so I reckon a few of us should be coming along.....looks good :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Josh (7/1/11)

I'll be there. Got a bit of a hop bomb conditioning for this one.


----------



## dpadden (7/1/11)

Josh said:


> I'll be there. Got a bit of a hop bomb conditioning for this one.



right up my alley :icon_cheers:


----------



## dpadden (26/1/11)

*bump* see you all tomorrow night :beer:


----------



## SuiCIDER (5/3/11)

The website seems to be down?


----------

